# Rock Salt Bags



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

This year i came up with a plan to help keep some of my cost(s) down. I'm looking for white rock salt bags? The same bags as the ones rock salt comes in at Lowe's or any seller of rock salt. Anyone know where I can buy some of these bags? I looked up and down the web all morning and cant find any! I don't want a burlap bag or any kind of re-usable bag. Simply the same bags they use to package rock salt.

Anyone know where these bags are hiding?


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

So what is the plan? Depending on how many you use each storm buy a pallet or more use the salt and keep the bags. If you do this make sure to buy Morton or Calgill because they have thick heavy bags. Or follow a guy using bags or look in dumpster of a place that has been salted by bags and get the empties out of the dumpster. I know I throw several hundred away each storm.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

My plan is simple. 1 ton of rock salt delivered to our shop is $65.00 bucks. That's 2000 lb's. Now 1 bag of rock salt is 50 lb's or $5.00 dollars a bag if you buy by the pallet. 5 bucks a bag X 50 bags = $250.00 dollars. 

Now if I bag the bulk salt into 50 lb's bags it would be around $1.62 cents a bag. WOW!! a $1.62 a bag from 5.00 dollars a bag. Sure it's not processed the same and it may be a little sandy but.... If we had a repeat of last year I could always put a pallet in front of our shop and sell them for 4 bucks a bag all day long!! At the end of the day it's still rock salt and still works the same as the 8 dollar bags at Lowe's.

Not only all of the above but just to have the convenience of have bagged rock salt for our tail gaters is worth the cost saving's alone. So if I used 10 pallets of salt last year that would of cost me $2500.00 That same 10 pallets this year would cost me $850.00 bucks!! The numbers are all adding up on my side. Now all I got to do is find the empty bags. payup


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

How are u going to seal them? Don't forget to figure the labor cost of shoveling 2000# of salt into little 50# bags. Also probably not to legal to be selling your salt in used bags with brand names on it.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Wilnip;1498915 said:


> How are u going to seal them? Don't forget to figure the labor cost of shoveling 2000# of salt into little 50# bags. Also probably not to legal to be selling your salt in used bags with brand names on it.


yes a few good points. However, I did find rock salt bags for sale with no names on them. They run about .19 cents a bag. It took me a lot of hours searching but I did find some. As for sealing them up I got a heat iron that's made for sealing bags. The same way they seal the bags of salt you buy now.

As for labor... 2 guys should be able to fill at lease 500 bags in the course of 8 hours. That will pay for it self in the first icing or snow event. Example: 3 trucks 2 guys per truck 2 trips back to our yard for salt will cost me around $300.00 in labor. Plus gas in each truck. And wear and tear on each truck.

Labor for 2 guys to fill 500 bags in 8 hours will cost me $160.00. I'm already 140.00 bucks under just the labor alone on one storm. It's cheaper for me to pay a couple guys 10 bucks an hour to fill salt bags then pay my plow drivers big bucks in a storm. Still again! The numbers all add up in my favor. I should of started doing this years ago! payup


----------



## GSS LLC (Jul 7, 2012)

good luck on it not clumping up. keep some windshield washer jugs handy, bagged salt containes a chemical to keep it from clumping up, bulk salt doesnt.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

No way are two guys going to fill 500 bags in an eight hour period. You gotta figure at some point production drops off due to fatigue. I know its only a ton but you have to figure they might wear out, show up hungover or whatever else. May want to rethink your numbers.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Forgot to mention...500 50# bags equal out to twelve and a half ton.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

I like the numbers.  GSS brings up a valid point. Let us know how it works. Maybe you're on to something here.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

peteo1;1498947 said:


> Forgot to mention...500 50# bags equal out to twelve and a half ton.


Sorry I was thinking that number because that's how many bags I ordered earlier. So thats even better! 50 bags = 2000 Lb's or one (1) ton of salt. Should have them bags filled by lunch time!! Thumbs Up


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

GSS LLC;1498945 said:


> good luck on it not clumping up. keep some windshield washer jugs handy, bagged salt containes a chemical to keep it from clumping up, bulk salt doesnt.


Thats is a good point and something I didn't know. But also keep in mind them bags may have that chemical for long term storage in stores. I'm not keep my bags stored any longer then a month! Or if we have another winter like last year I may very will have that clumping problem. I can't see the salt clumping in a couple weeks time. However, it may. I'll keep you all posted on how things turn out.


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

I find it hard to believe you have found someone to deliver only 1 ton of salt and charge $65 a ton. That's cheaper than some guys are paying to have 25 tons delivered at once. 

I also think you will end up only putting around 40 pounds in each bag which will use more bags. Not a big deal.

I am pulling for this to work.


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

50 bags is 2,500 pounds. A pallet of salt is 49 bags slightly less than 2,500 pounds. A ton is 2,000 pounds or 40 bags.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

KYsnow;1499002 said:


> I find it hard to believe you have found someone to deliver only 1 ton of salt and charge $65 a ton. That's cheaper than some guys are paying to have 25 tons delivered at once.


I never said I was only getting one (1) ton a salt at a time. I simply used that as an example to explain what I was doing. I used the price of $65.00 a ton because on average that's what most guys are paying. I also never said the price I, pay per-ton.

I'll keep everyone undated after I get some bags filled and see how it ends up coming back out of the bag.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Cool. I for one am kinda curious how this is going to work out


----------



## bleachcola (Oct 10, 2012)

if you have a great heat iron you could make your bags from plastic sheets even cheaper. also get a dump truck and save on the delivery fees on the salt, eventually it will pay off the truck.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

GSS LLC;1498945 said:


> good luck on it not clumping up. keep some windshield washer jugs handy, bagged salt containes a chemical to keep it from clumping up, bulk salt doesnt.


UPDATE: Turns out I found a place to buy some "Potassium FerroCyanide" to mix with the bulk salt before I bag it. Thanks for the heads up about it not being treated for clumping. What Im going to order comes in a powder that I can mix with water and use a weed killer sprayer to spray the salt pill before I bag it. In-turn should stop any clumping. I will still bag some untreated salt to see if it does indeed clump up in the bag

I'll advise as I move along with this project.


----------



## snowpoe (Nov 23, 2005)

There was a company here in Akron on Hazel St., that sold bulk salt in clear bags that was cheaper then a regular palet of salt.Anyway I bought one and had no luck. It would clog my small 400lbs Meyer spreader.I did have it stored outside and did not have a vibrator on the spreader.It only clogged because it was damp and the grandulars were smaller which let it stick together and left a hollow area in bottom of spreader. I used the rest by mixing regular in with it. It might work if stored inside and with a vibrator.I cant remember thow if it got clumped and hard. Im interested in the results because a vibrator would pay for its self fast.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

I was thinking if this works out good. I may put a little book together. I can see the name now! (The secrets of saving money with bulk salt). Thumbs Up FREE to all PlowSite.com member's. Non-member's only $19.95 plus shipping and processing. payup


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

snowpoe;1499232 said:


> Im interested in the results because a vibrator would pay for its self fast.


We are lucky in that aspect. All our tailgaters have vibrators already. Thumbs Up


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 8, 2008)

I can't believe this is actually being debated. If you're worried about costs, use bulk salt. Sure you have to plan on filling back up at some point, it's part of the game. If you need salt in a bag, for god's sake just buy bagged salt. Work it into your price structure and move on. You'll never compete with a manufacturer who is setup for bagging salt. At the end of the day you may break even or even save a buck. However, the troubles you have with using the product and the hassle are going to far outweigh whatever benefit you gain by going through all of this.


----------



## osborneconst (Sep 6, 2011)

I was also thinking of trying this a time or two this year, as a buddy uses bulk salt, but I was going to use 5 gallon buckets with lids.


----------



## MARK SUPPLY (Jan 14, 2008)

*Good Luck!!!*

Raymond S. hit the nail on the head.

Good Luck this idea reminds me of the old saying

"Letting a nickel hold up a dollar."


----------



## daytonsalt (Jul 26, 2012)

Even with vibrator kits, I have guys come and buy a ton of bulk salt dropped in a pickup truck bed and it never works. The next storm, they are back to halite or selling them v-box spreaders. There is a reason bagged salt is screened... It's not worth your time to save a few dollars. Stick with bagged or invest in a spreader for bulk/sand. Just my experience selling this material and equipment to contractors.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

daytonsalt;1500110 said:


> Even with vibrator kits, I have guys come and buy a ton of bulk salt dropped in a pickup truck bed and it never works. The next storm, they are back to halite or selling them v-box spreaders. There is a reason bagged salt is screened... It's not worth your time to save a few dollars. Stick with bagged or invest in a spreader for bulk/sand. Just my experience selling this material and equipment to contractors.


I have a spreader with a vibrator and would love to have a ton of bulk dumped in the bed. But then I have to shovel it onto the spreader. Screw that, its cold out there! But I am looking for suggestions on how to compete with the other local guys who charge $168/ ton applied. I cant buy bagged salt at $168/ton.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

MARK SUPPLY;1499938 said:


> Raymond S. hit the nail on the head.
> 
> Good Luck this idea reminds me of the old saying
> 
> "Letting a nickel hold up a dollar."


It may or may not work. Got 500 bags to fill so will see what happens.


----------



## daytonsalt (Jul 26, 2012)

Winip. I didn't say they were profitable!!!! I'm showing good examples of people who don't know their cost of doing business to make a profit.


----------



## KDB33 (Sep 16, 2012)

Off topic a little but can someone tell me how many sqft a 50# bag of ice melt or rock salt cover. One forum says 750 spft another says 10k sqft another says 10 lbs per 1k. I am new to the salting side of the biz but would really appreciate an accurate answer. I know you obviously put down more for thin ice. Thanks


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes we are getting off topic a bit.

Daytonsalt, I think you misunderstood my post. No need to yell.....

KDB33 All of your numbers are correct. It all depends how thick you apply it. You just need to use an average number. I figure 5000 sq ft per 50/lb bag and explain in my contracts that that is an average. Actual salt usage may be more or less than that on any given application depending on conditions and then spell out the cost per bag that they will be charged.


----------



## KDB33 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Wilnip. That is what I was thinking I will do. 5000 sq ft per bag seems right for a regular application. The back of the bags say 10 oz per square yard. That would come out to 80 sq yards or 240 sq ft per 50# bag. That seems way too much even with thin ice.


----------



## KYsnow (Sep 22, 2012)

Experience is the only way you will know the right amount of salt to put down. Each storm is unique. If you go to a site with the measurements in mind and the predetermined amount of pounds to put down the results will be the only thing that matters. If the parking lot stays icy after you have salted and you try to tell the owner you put down the "required amount" he won't care. He will only know it did'nt work and will look for someone who can make it work. 

Charge by the pound and use whatever amount it takes to melt the ice, simple.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

The Yard I'm incharge of also has a smaller retail yard I run as well. We bag aggregate and rock salt and treated rock salt ourself. Your #s are pretty good. Realistically with shovel and tubes ( we use drainage pipe cut to certain length that we put the bags into for metering) 1 guy can bag 60 bags an hr. IF you keep them motivated which is hard to do. I actually offer a piece work incentive to accomplish this. If you go to an agg bag supplier you can get this neat tool and these wire ties for closing bags. WAY faster than heat sealing them. I'll snap some pics later when I'm wondering around the shop and post them.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

potskie;1501671 said:


> The Yard I'm incharge of also has a smaller retail yard I run as well. We bag aggregate and rock salt and treated rock salt ourself. Your #s are pretty good. Realistically with shovel and tubes ( we use drainage pipe cut to certain length that we put the bags into for metering) 1 guy can bag 60 bags an hr. IF you keep them motivated which is hard to do. I actually offer a piece work incentive to accomplish this. If you go to an agg bag supplier you can get this neat tool and these wire ties for closing bags. WAY faster than heat sealing them. I'll snap some pics later when I'm wondering around the shop and post them.


Thanks!! I seen the wire tool I was going to order it but the bags I got are a bit smaller and I would not have enough plastic left after filling to use that wire tool.

I had a guy start bagging this morning. I didn't check on him yit. I told him to surprise me at lunch time. I'll let ya know how he's making out after lunch.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

Pictures as promised. Got the bagging area and the tool/ties I was talking about.

Don't use sono tube like you see in the picture for metering/holding bags up and open. Breaks down too fast gotta replace it weekly. Any smooth wall sewer pipe will work. 10x the price but lasts forever pretty much.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Got 2 pallets done by lunch!! Thumbs Up


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

My guy's said bagging sucks!! My reply? It may indeed suck but so does not having a job!!


----------



## willshome (Mar 5, 2012)

What about using Woven Polypropylene Sand Bags With Ties. They are cheap $0.50 or so, they are strong and reusable

I give my "driveway" customers a free gallon milk jug of salt & sand mix with my name and # on the label. so they can reapply


----------



## Schoenberg Salt (Sep 30, 2011)

*Frozen Bags of Salt*

With the Bulk Salt put into a bag you should be prepared to have Frozen Solid Salt in the middle of winter. Bulk Salt is often stored uncovered outside and depending on the vendor even shipped from over seas via boat. This causes the moisture content to increase drastically when compared to real packaged material which is often bagged underground (no corrosion when there is 0% humidity in a mine). With this 5% moisture content the rock salt can and will freeze solid. The white material from over seas is put through an industrial drier to get the moisture down to an acceptable level before packaging.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Ok, ok with all this talk about the salt being frozen in the winter. I will test this right now! Going out to get a bag and will put it in my deep freezer for 24 hours. I will let you know the out come in the morning.


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

willshome;1504138 said:


> What about using Woven Polypropylene Sand Bags With Ties. They are cheap $0.50 or so, they are strong and reusable
> 
> I give my "driveway" customers a free gallon milk jug of salt & sand mix with my name and # on the label. so they can reapply


That's a pretty nifty idea you have there. Nice job!


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

My last post was at 11:50 am. I put a 50lb bag of salt in my freezer. It's now almost 10pm. Just checked on the salt. It's the same as when I took it out of the 66 degree temp outside and put it in the freezer. I"ll keep ya posted in the morning on how it holds up over night. Hell I may even keep it in there in till I need it in a month or so........ So far I DID NOT find a frozen bag of salt as suggest by some.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i would think that the condensation from temp cycling is what creates the problem....stick it in the sun tom and the freezer tom night and see what happens


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

Happy to hear it's working for you. Great job on thinking outside the box. Er...bag haha! Let us know how to works during the season.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

We now have salt!! :salute:


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

SIDE NOTE: Before uploading my last pic, I checked on that bag of rock salt I put in my deep freezer a few days ago. Looks fine, feels fine, smells fine....... I will open the bag tomorrow to double check my findings tonight. But so far "after a few days" STILL no frozen bag of salt. My freezer temp is set at 18 degrees. Perhaps, it may only freeze at 17 or below.


----------



## potskie (Feb 9, 2011)

John143;1505564 said:


> We now have salt!! :salute:


Would you be willing to loan me your guys?
They can obvously stack a skid, unlike mine


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

potskie;1505578 said:


> Would you be willing to loan me your guys?
> They can obvously stack a skid, unlike mine


There's 258 bags of salt on them 3 pallets. Lowe's only had 3 empty pallets laying around in the back of the store so we had to make due with what we got.


----------



## MWSAI (Aug 19, 2012)

Impressive, most impressive.


----------



## Shop's Lawn (Nov 9, 2008)

What type of bags/where did you get them from? Seem to be holding up fine? We did this last year but used 5 gallon buckets. We sell our retail customers a bucket to place by there doors then charge a refill rate at each plowing event if needed. Turns out to be alittle extra money each month but the customers love it that we offer this!


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Shop's Lawn;1505596 said:


> What type of bags/where did you get them from? Seem to be holding up fine? We did this last year but used 5 gallon buckets. We sell our retail customers a bucket to place by there doors then charge a refill rate at each plowing event if needed. Turns out to be alittle extra money each month but the customers love it that we offer this!


The bags are 5 mil plastic and are rated for 90 lbs but we only put 50 lbs in each bag. The guys didn't rip or bust not even one bag when filling. These bags are great and are used by some company's to bag gravel, mulch and so on.... I found the bags at Associated bags cost a little over 100.00 bucks for 500 bags with free shipping. They offer a printing service for the bags also. I will see how they hold up over these season and if they work out good next year I will have them print our logo's on the bags and I will then sell them off at a discounted rate to our customers. Little exter CASH FLOW! payup


----------



## ryde307 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks good. We use bagged salt for walks but to cut costs also use our bulk. We take the spinner off on of the salters load the truck turn on the spreader and fill buckets. Works great and saves money. We did have issues with the salt becoming hard sometimes but rare. We do store inside but some would get damp and harden out on the trucks.
Your idea looks like it wil work for you. Nice way to save a bit of money and keep things moving in the off season.


----------

